# ABT's in the oven



## papa chubby (Feb 14, 2009)

I know - it's a sacrilege but it's gonna happen.
What temp and how long?


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 14, 2009)

Microwave 3 minutes for a dozen.


----------



## flash (Feb 14, 2009)

Does the bacon get crisp and brown?

On my gas grill we do them on top rack and use 325Âº around 45 minutes.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 14, 2009)

???





By imn88fan


----------



## rw willy (Feb 14, 2009)

Hot enough and long enough to cook'em.


----------

